# So I changed my Av+Sig



## Recorderdude (May 5, 2011)

I've spent a LOT of time staring at a boringly normal sonic face as I tweaked every inch of its full body model for the past month.

It's STILL not done yet, mainly due to the fact that not much work has been done on it in the past week or so due to a flood of schoolwork.

So, to take a break from it all, and change things up a bit, I thought I'd try a new expression.

Then I thought "that cloud avatar I've had since I joined really looks like shite compared to what I'm doing now."

So, I made a new av+sig combo with my newly-expressionate flash model, yayz!

I think it truly captures the intelligence and fine work tempers expect.

So yeah, it's art I guess? Feel free to EOF this if it's too retarded.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 5, 2011)

It's weird but i still don't like it...


----------



## Recorderdude (May 5, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> It's weird but i still don't like it...



exactly. which is why I've still got a lot of work to do on the model itself AND the expressions I use for it. Just wanted to put something somewhere.

This is still better than the old cloud one too IMO.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 5, 2011)

stoopid double post.


----------



## Shockwind (May 6, 2011)

Your ava and sig are pretty weird, but don't change it if you like it.


----------

